# Screencast using new features in Ableton Live 10



## HiEnergy (Feb 22, 2018)

Watch me making dance music using only Live 10 Suite stock plug-ins.
New features in Ableton Live 10 - by HiEnergyMusic


----------



## HiEnergy (Feb 23, 2018)

I did another video screencast creating Ambient music using Live 10's new features, namely Waveform and Echo.


----------

